
Birthday problem - Amanjeev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem
======
ColinWright
I wrote something about this some years ago, and in particular, connected it
to the question/problem of clashes when generating (hopefully) UIDs.

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN_201...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN_20151220)

This submitted wikipedia link is more complete, but I hope mine is more
readable as an introduction to the question.

